# EEEEEEP! How Exciting :D



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

the boys and i will be going to look at a gorgeous and unusual chocolate and cream brindle girl on saturday.
hopefully she'll get on well with Diefie and Stottie *crosses fingers* and if she does, she'll be coming home with us.
i'm so excited, i've wanted a girl for so long!
eeep! :hello1:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness! She sounds divine!

Fingers crossed your boys like her as much you will! x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm just trying to sort out a pic through photobucket.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She sounds beautiful! Good luck! I want to see!!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

she's the pup hiding her face under the little boy.
i'm just sorting out a photo with her face on.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! Her coat is beautiful! That is very very cute!!! :love2:


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

here you go, she's the one in the middle.
i'm in love. AGAIN


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She's very sweet...I'm very excited for you! Maya & Mari's mom was a chocolate brindle.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i can see the brindling in Maya's coat.
all your dogs are beauties but i have a soft spot for Maya's cheeky face


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous  , hope all goes well


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

a little more info about her.
"Dad is a pedigree American chocolate and tan chihuahua, mum is a pedigree brindle."


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ember said:


> i can see the brindling in Maya's coat.
> all your dogs are beauties but i have a soft spot for Maya's cheeky face


Yeah, I think Maya is a reverse brindle (though her papers say she's a blue brindle). Her mama was the exact same color as your potential new baby though...a chocolate brindle. Maya does have a cheeky face...cheeky personality too. LOL

Good luck with your visit...I'll keep my fingers crossed that everyone gets along very well!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you to everyone for crossing your fingers 
i'm sure Diefie wont be at all fazed with a new puppy but Stottie is quite clingy and such a mummy's boy. i don't want him to feel he's being pushed out by a new pup.

i'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, she's darling! Little girls are soooooooo sweet!

Jeanette


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh she is beautiful x


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks really cute--good luck!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is a beauty!
Good luck for your visit x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very pretty chi girl!!
Best Wishes it goes great for all!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Hoping all goes well.  Hope your boys like her She is darling.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Hope all goes well with your visit, she is really adorable.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww! She is so cute


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i can't stop smiling 

everything went brilliantly on our visit.
Diefie and Stottie behaved wonderfully.
so......
now we have our little lady home with us. :hello1:

the photos don't do her justice. 
she has the most exquisite markings on her face and she is has the most beautiful colours i have seen.
and she is tiny! smaller than Diefie was when he came to us. 
i'm not sure of her exact weight - that'll have to be done on our vet visit on monday.
i'll introduce her properly to the forum tomorrow with plenty of photos when the lighting is better and she's more settled in.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats! She is a sweetie!


----------

